# Firefox 3.6.8 quits working in a couple of circumstances.



## drp (Jul 27, 2010)

I've installed Firefox 3.6.8 and flashplugin-mozilla-0.4.13_5.
To test it, I opened miniclip.com. It stops working and shuts down, so I have to open it up again.
Also, http://www.learncpp.com/ is causing this, when I mouse-over the code examples. It freezes up all the way and then shuts down.
I have linprocfs and procfs mounted. I'm using 8.1-RELEASE. I have the NoScript and Adblock Plus Firefox add-ons installed, and for Linux emulation I'm using linux_base-fc4.
If I forbid learncpp.com using NoScript, nothing will act funny because the extra things that are done to the source code to format it and for syntax highlighting are turned off. It puts the code on a plain color background, so it's still readable, so that's what I'm doing now.


----------



## fronclynne (Jul 27, 2010)

Hmm, I have ABP, but not NoScript, no flash plugin, & learncpp.com seem to work perfectly here.  Is it a bad ad, maybe?

Mozilla/5.0 (X11; U; FreeBSD amd64; en-US; rv:1.9.2.8) Gecko/20100726 Firefox/3.6.8


----------



## drp (Jul 27, 2010)

It's flashplugin-mozilla. I ran pkg_delete and tried again and it works fine.


----------



## mauser1891 (Aug 7, 2010)

Toss me couple a "bonez"...

Firefox 3.6.8 ? 
no response at portsnap fetch update...  still firefox35.  
what steps did you use to get 3.6+?

"flashplugin-mozilla. I ran pkg_delete and tried again"
portmaster www/flashplugin-mozilla  or  cd /usr/ports/www/flashplugin/  make install clean ?


----------



## mauser1891 (Aug 7, 2010)

Ok, disregard.

Not aware the latest would be in the www/firefox, thought it would be in something like www/firefox36
My last was www/firefox35

DOH !


----------

